# Alderwood Collegiate Institute (Toronto, Canada - Nov. 2013)



## jerm IX (Nov 11, 2013)

It's time to take you back to school.

Today's class consists of five students, let's take attendance. Ninja IX, Rashomon, Benfoto, Jerm IX, and an exited Johanna, who is on her maiden voyage into urban exploration, are all present.

We creep five deep down the hallway, educating ourselves on the tattered condition of the abandoned high school. Then as if the bell rang, we individually enter our separate classrooms. The clicks of cameras and soft crunching of debris under gently stepping feet are all that can be heard beyond Ninja's soft voice whispering and drawing me closer. She is at the front of the class teaching. Mrs. IX, with her flowing blonde hair and beautiful smile, reciting to me the lesson and diagram on the brain and brain functions still adorning the chalk board. I lean in and kiss her, probably fulfilling some subconscious childhood fantasy.

We have only been inside a mere matter of minutes when the silence breaks. We are staggered, five of us stalking down the long hallway and into the library when the distinct sound of heavy footsteps pounds directly overhead on the second floor. Our eyes widen and all of our senses are heightened simultaneously. In this moment we are mannequins on high alert...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2013/11/abandonment-issues-alderwood-collegiate.html





IMG_7220 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_7215 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_7102 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_7108 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_7160 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_7206 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_7150 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_7127 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_7075 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_7223 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_7293 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_7291 by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 12, 2013)

Great set of pics!
Thanks..


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice as per usual mate!


----------



## skankypants (Nov 12, 2013)

Super!....


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cracking images.


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 12, 2013)

*Good stuff as always... Love that blackboard shot!! *


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 12, 2013)

Mad good shots as usual mate. Just stunning. 
Cheers for sharing.


----------



## jerm IX (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks all. Appreciate it.


----------



## jjstenso (Nov 20, 2013)

You write well, always enjoy your reports.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice one. Would love to go there!


----------



## 0xygen (Nov 21, 2013)

Very nice. I especially like the detailed brain map and even better to see that some idiot hasn't trash it.

Nice job!

-0xy


----------



## jerm IX (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks again. Love the positive feedback.


----------

